# AusweisApp Personalausweis

## artbody

AusweisApp gibt es sowas für'n gentoo ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Derzeit stehen Versionen für Windows und die Linux-Distributionen Ubuntu, Debian und openSUSE zur Verfügung..... Ubuntu ab 10.04 / 105,7 MB  

 

 :Question:  105,7 MB   :Evil or Very Mad: 

irgendwie frägt man sich da doch ob da nicht gleich der Trojaner + keylogger und was weiß ich noch alles, dabei ist

oder sind die einfach etwas Windeldoof

ob man da vieleicht mit ner Virtualmaschine arbeiten kann .. 

Hat dazu schon jemand Versuche gemacht oder Erfahrung gesammelt ?

----------

## Finswimmer

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6481878.html

Mehr weiß ich aber auch nicht.

Da ich keinen passenden Kartenleser habe, habe ich mich damit noch nicht beschäftigt.

----------

## franzf

Und für was wollt ihr das verwenden?

Als im letzten Jahr ein neuer Perso anstand, kam von der netten Gemeindefrau auch die Frage "Lesegerät ja/nein?"

Auf die Frage was es denn bringt, hieß es "bis jetzt gar nichts. Es müssen erst genügend Leute Lesegeräte haben. Aktuell sind das bei uns 1-2%, bei neuen Persos wollen etwa 10% diese App.Das Ding ist noch gar nicht da, schon wills keiner mehr haben."

Tja, und bevor die Firmen großartig die neue Technik in ihren Service einbauen, wollen die halt sehen, dass es sich lohnt. Im Endeffekt meinte sie "lohnt sich wohl eher nicht, jedenfalls die nächsten Jahre".

Brauchen tut man es ja eigentlich nur, um sein Alter online verifiziern zu können.

----------

## artbody

@franzf  *Quote:*   

> Und für was wollt ihr das verwenden? ... Brauchen tut man es ja eigentlich nur, um sein Alter online verifiziern zu können.

 

Naja mein alter Ausweis  ist leider am * abgelaufen und somit hab ich heute einen neuen beantragt.

Da hat die Dame auf dem Amt etwas gesagt, dass ich mir das mit ONLINE-freischaltung bis zur Abholung überlegen kann

Da stand eben etwas von Software ... lol ... eigentlich hatte ich nicht wirklich mit Linuxunterstützung gerechnet und so wie es ausschaut ist das Softwarepacket mir eh 

ZU GROß (105,7MB) -   :Rolling Eyes: 

das reicht ja 

fast für ne komplette Java + Runtime Umgebung dev-java/oracle-jdk-bin Size of files: 79,321 MB # dev-java/oracle-jre-bin Size of files: 31,663 MB

OO - und soviel Programm für'n bisschen Ausweis ... ich trau dem App nicht so recht ... Open Source isses auch nicht   :Embarassed: 

Werd mich dann auch unter die 98 % der PersoUser einreihen die das Ding nicht freischalten lassen   :Laughing: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da stand eben etwas von Software ... lol ... eigentlich hatte ich nicht wirklich mit Linuxunterstützung gerechnet und so wie es ausschaut ist das Softwarepacket mir eh 
> 
> ZU GROß (105,7MB) -  
> ...

 

ich hab die Ubuntus deb runtergeladen und entpackt und das Paket ein bisschen analysiert. Das ist was der postinstall Skript macht: http://pastie.org/3253143

das mitgelieferte Java sagt

```

./java -version

java version "1.6.0_29"

Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_29-b11)

Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 20.4-b02, mixed mode)

```

Die firefox Erweiterung alleine ist schon 58 MB groß, wahnsinn. 

Ich konnte immerhin die Anwendung ausführen. Wahnsinn ist es, dass sie einen ganzen PDF Reader miteingebaut haben, welches aber extrem lahm ist.

----------

## artbody

```

#!/bin/sh

TARGET="/opt/olsc/AusweisApp"

...

chmod -R 755 ${TARGET}/jvm

```

ich lach mich weg   :Confused:  Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment

ich hab da oben einfach mal so geraten, wie man soviel Platz für ein bisschen Kartenleser verbraten kann

OO   :Wink:  Beamte   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Necoro

Sehr viel proprietäre Software bundelt eine JRE (manche bundeln auch mehrere ... für jede Komponente eine). Schon aus Kompatibilitätsgründen.

----------

## Panoptikum

Es hat dazu sicher jeder eine andere Einstellung, aber ich weiß nicht, wozu man diese Software nutzen soll... Keine Ahnung, ich hab zu viel Sorge, dass man damit nur ausspioiert wird. Bei dem neuen Perso wollten die eh schon so viel wissen. Und ich hab so eine Software nicht genutzt und konnte mir meine "tollen" führerscheinähnlichen Perso auch so nach 3 Wochen abholen...

----------

